# Synthetic or Dino?



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

Scheduled for my first oil change @6000K this weekend. Thinking of going with the recommended synthetic (Mobil 1). The service department says its a new thing for Nissan so they weren't much help with info as to benifits etc. Everything I have read says the extra cost is worth it in the long run. Is it true that you should stick with Dino oil for the first 10000K to ensure a proper "breaking in" of the engine? Any thoughts/comments appreciated.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

The mindset is that you should break-in with dino as it provides more friction to the surfaces during break-in. The C5 Corvette came from the factory packed with Mobil 1 form the start, so unless Chevrolet was doing something different, I think you should be good to go at 6000K.

They use to say cars required a 1000-3000k breakin period, however that was based on 1960-1970s cars. With todays improved manufacturing techniques and better raw materials they say the first few hours of running are the most critical. 

This is just what I have read, however someone elses opinoin may be more grounded with experience.

I know at my first 6000k oil change, I will be switching to Mobil 1.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Go for the synthetic, Nissan is using Esso oil, so I put Esso Ultron (it's a wonderfull synthetic UK oil) at my Xty.

Modern Nissan engines got thinner tolerances than older cars, so the less friction, less heat, less tear, better gas eficiency, better performance & it's like an insurance for the future of your engine.

I always used syntetic oils Esso Ultron or Mobil1 at my cars & engines were always great.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

manuelga,

Do you change the oil yourself? I'm just wondering how much extra the dealership would charge for a synthetic oil change considering the oil itself is 2-3 times more expensive than conventional.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Do a search of this entire forum using the word "synthetic."

Lot's of extensive threads on the subject.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

stx said:


> manuelga,
> 
> Do you change the oil yourself? I'm just wondering how much extra the dealership would charge for a synthetic oil change considering the oil itself is 2-3 times more expensive than conventional.


Waranty policies are very tight here so I make all the services at dealership while in waranty, then I make all the service by myself, except I don't have some specific tool.

I change my cars oil always, but not now for the Xty.


----------



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

I went with the synthetic and payed the difference as my dealer offers the first oil change at no charge. The regular oil was listed @ $7.50 for the complete change and the Mobil 1 synthetic was $8.? per liter. It ended up costing me 30 bucks or so but after doing the research it was $ well spent. Thank to those who replied.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

$30 upcharge? A 4 liter jug of 5W-30 Mobile is about $32 at Walmart. I suppose it's close.


----------

